# Setting Up to EQ Computer Speakers



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm trying to set up to EQ my computer speakers. I pulled out my old Klipsch KG2.2s, and RW8 to put back into service. And my apologies if I am missing something obvious here.
Using the Tascam US-122MKII. I can send signals, and the ECM800 mic is picking up the sounds. But the Phones/Line knob is doing nothing. I have the Left line Out split to my computer's Line In. I am running the computer's Line Out to a small Class-D stereo amp. I know I could run the sweeps directly to the amp. But I'm using the EQ in Windows. And I'm trying to find the right balance of computer volume to outboard amp volume. Thank you!


----------



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't think it's actually possible to do what I'm attempting here. I need to be able to set the Tascam as my input and output. But when I do that, my computer crashes. Probably because the computer soundcard is needing to do its thing. I don't know if this explains why the Phones/Line knob is not functioning, but I think at the very least, I need to use a separate computer to run REW, and treat this one as the "receiver".


----------



## Issuez901 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think you are right, setting the input and output to the Tascam is what I would be doing. Your computer should not be crashing though. My first thought would be a driver issue. do you have a software package or driver package installed for the Tascam?


----------



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

Issuez901 said:


> I think you are right, setting the input and output to the Tascam is what I would be doing. Your computer should not be crashing though. My first thought would be a driver issue. do you have a software package or driver package installed for the Tascam?


Thanks. Everything is up to date. There must be a conflict when sending sweeps, and outputting sweeps from the same piece of hardware (computer). I think I'll borrow my wife's laptop!


----------



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

auixka said:


> I have a PC which I run self-driving PC speakers (Klipsch - ProMedia 2.1 Bluetooth Speaker Framework) through the standard line out. Is there any approach to add an outer equalizer between this arrangement so I can have a good time playing with the bass, high pitch, and eq settings live? Furthermore, provided that this is true, what frameworks would be a simple answer for this.


Download EqualizerAPO. It is fantastic. Integrates with your system, and you utilize REW to output the EQ you set up. Be sure and save the the tutorial for quick reference. It's super easy to make changes on the fly.


----------



## Issuez901 (Mar 28, 2014)

ske said:


> Download EqualizerAPO. It is fantastic. Integrates with your system, and you utilize REW to output the EQ you set up. Be sure and save the the tutorial for quick reference. It's super easy to make changes on the fly.


I too use EqualizerAPO. I create a shortcut to the txt file on the desktop for fast access. When you include a txt file you have made for your output, if you want to hear it on and off, just change the name from XXXX.txt to XXXXoff.txt and save the config txt file and it will update immediately. It's a very useful tool.


----------

